# Forest Green Betta... male or female?



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I have been looking at this little "girl" for almost 3 weeks, finally caved in and bought her today (technically caved in last night lol)
Well, shes relaxed a bit and her fins arent clamped up anymore, and Im wondering is she might be a he... also, I need a name for him/her!!!!
(thinking of calling him/her Pickle)

At th store:









bit mre relaxed:









pretty much unclamped:











Her? original QT tank was next to my male, King, and he was flaring like crazy, no sign from her though.... any ideas?


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor sweet baby looks so sad, I hope she perks up for you. S/he is beautiful.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

well, once you can get him/her flairing. Check and see if s/he has a huge beard, also look for the egg dot.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Tihs didnt have an egg dot till a couple weeks after I got her, and Wildfire doesnt have one now... Im going to try to get better pictures soon


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yea, im still waiting to make sure my little Sapphire is a girl lol.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

O.... lmao, this is interesting, I've been looking for females to start a sorority, but even if "Pickle" turns out to be a boy hes got a forever home 
Still hoping hes a she though, lol, great personality so far, easily stressed though...


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the name! yeah from the pic i cant tell mainly because of pickles tail. hmmm love fish though!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Once s/he settles in more I'll get more pictures... I have tannis in the water so it all looks murky right now


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I going for male:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Its official.... Pickle is a boy, he flared at me when I came in the room 
and more interestingly, while hes maintained his forest green body, his fins are now red with aqua blue streaks, Ill get new pictures up once its day time (cant see anything in the pics Ive taken)
what color does that make him?


----------



## thebettashop (Jun 24, 2011)

Male for sure


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

;-; Aww... That makes me so sad, i just lost my HM butterfly named Pickle... He was green too.

He is my avatar


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay! I was right!  
I'm getting better at figuring this out... Most blues look green when in stress, a few hours/ days in nice water makes them go teal.


----------

